# I am having major league problems with my SRAM RD...



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

...let me drop back and explain. I have a 2012 Spesh Roubaix SL3 frame built up with all SRAM Force and a 11-28 rear cluster...except for the RD, because Force WiFli wasn't available at the time, so I went with the alternate recommendation, which was an SRAM XO MTB RD. Fine until recently, and now I _cannot_ get a clean shift. Either it won't go up, on the top three cogs, or it does and doesn't stay there, or it does, on the intermediate cogs, and skips all over. Could be driver error...I know, I came from an Shimano background, and shifting with SRAM is different...but maybe not.

I've tried taking up/lessening cable tension, to deal with cable stretch, but I never seem to get it right. So...what's the answer? Dump the XO and go with WiFli, whatever flavor? Clean up my shifting technique? Adjust the XO?

Thanks, in advance, for your hel;p...

:cryin:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

whoa....why are you using a mtb derailleur? you can use a standard road derailleur w/ the 11-28. you don't even need wi-fli. 
that said, the mtb derailleur should work just fine. you're either not getting it adjusted correctly or possibly your hanger is not properly aligned.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

If it was working before, then, try to back track what changed since the last time it worked. The fact that it was working before tells me that something like a cable loose, a bent hanger or a moved/ rotated shifter is causing the problem. If you have been messing with it, it is going to be hard to figure out on your own now.
I would take it to the lbs and have them check the hanger alignment and the cables. Start there.

Just my 2 cents.

Let us know.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah...I thought it was a simple deal, but maybe not. I'm going to play with it a little more, and then it's up to the LBS to figure it out. I probably should have just gotten a Rival WiFli; I have an Apex WiFli on my 2008 Roubaix, and it's never been a problem...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

why are you even talking about wi-fli? you don't need it unless you're planning on going to a cassette w/ cogs larger than 28t in the future. the normal Rival will work fine w/ the 28. if someone is advising this because of the 28 they are clueless.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I ride out here in the Rockies...*

...which, if you caught any of the US Pro Challenge, have some serious vertical, something I found out in 2009 on the Independance Pass stage (yes, that Independence Pass...) of Ride the Rockies. And I'm Chronologically Challenged, these days. So you're right...a compact double 50/38 paired with an 11/28 is all I'll ever need down here on the Front Range, which is mostly where I ride. But should I ever again do something like RTR, I wanted the ability to go up some cogs...like to 32...without having to switch out RDs. 

And I think I have the problem solved, and it's pretty laughable because I used to be a bike mechanic and still do most of my own wrenching. Question: What happens about a month after you get a new ride? Answer, all together now: The cables stretch, and your RD doesn't want to go up to those user-friendly 28T cogs!

I pretty much thought this was the problem, so I tried to dial things back in...by turning the barrel adjuster the_ wrong way_, thus making the problem even worse. So I got the bike on the stand, got the cable tension where it needed to be, and everythiing's fine...I think. That was on the stand, I'm going out for a ride now. And if I didn't fix the problem, you're going to get to see a grown man cry...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...which, if you caught any of the US Pro Challenge, have some serious vertical, something I found out in 2009 on the Independance Pass stage (yes, that Independence Pass...) of Ride the Rockies. And I'm Chronologically Challenged, these days. So you're right...a compact double 50/38 paired with an 11/28 is all I'll ever need down here on the Front Range, which is mostly where I ride. But should I ever again do something like RTR, I wanted the ability to go up some cogs...like to 32...without having to switch out RDs.
> 
> And I think I have the problem solved, and it's pretty laughable because I used to be a bike mechanic and still do most of my own wrenching. Question: What happens about a month after you get a new ride? Answer, all together now: The *cables stretch*, and your RD doesn't want to go up to those user-friendly 28T cogs!
> 
> I pretty much thought this was the problem, so I tried to dial things back in...by turning the barrel adjuster the_ wrong way_, thus making the problem even worse. So I got the bike on the stand, got the cable tension where it needed to be, and everythiing's fine...I think. That was on the stand, I'm going out for a ride now. And if I didn't fix the problem, you're going to get to see a grown man cry...


actually they don't. cables don't ever get longer after use. the housing compresses a bit, and ferrules get more thoroughly pressed on to housing. the end result is the same, but the cables themselves don't stretch...much like chains.
good job on getting it figured out in the end.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Just based on my experience, I would set your expectation to be periodically adjusting the Force RD.


----------

